# Arthroscopic-assisted ORIF latera tibial plateau fracture



## joanne71178 (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm not sure if I sould use 29855 or 27535/20900? If I use 29855 what about the allograft chips?


"An incision was made over the proximal medial tibial and using a curved bone tap the depressed fragments of lateral plateau were elevated.  There was significant comminution and grade 3+ changes of the articular surface.  This was followed with grafting using cancellous bone chips.  This was observed with C-arm as well as arthroscopically, and the two 3.2 K-wires were inserted at the lateral tibial cortex, and the 7.2 cannulated screws were placed below the joint surface to maintain reduction.  After adding further allograft chips, 30 cc of Norian was injected into the proximal tibial to graft the dead space. " 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## nyyankees (Jul 25, 2013)

joanne71178 said:


> I'm not sure if I sould use 29855 or 27535/20900? If I use 29855 what about the allograft chips?
> 
> 
> "An incision was made over the proximal medial tibial and using a curved bone tap the depressed fragments of lateral plateau were elevated.  There was significant comminution and grade 3+ changes of the articular surface.  This was followed with grafting using cancellous bone chips.  This was observed with C-arm as well as arthroscopically, and the two 3.2 K-wires were inserted at the lateral tibial cortex, and the 7.2 cannulated screws were placed below the joint surface to maintain reduction.  After adding further allograft chips, 30 cc of Norian was injected into the proximal tibial to graft the dead space. "
> ...



29855 - the allograft chips are included. You would only be able to report autograft.


----------



## joanne71178 (Jul 25, 2013)

This is very helpful!  Thank you!


----------

